# Diet Sheets



## Portugal1000 (Aug 8, 2022)

Good morning. Just had a reading of 53 mmol/mol and have not seen doctor yet but really want to start a healthier lifestyle straight away and wondered if anyone could point me in the direction of old fashioned weekly diet sheets that tell you exactly what to eat please. I think this would work for me in the first couple of weeks so I don’t have to think too much about it. 
It’s all been a bit of a shock but hopefully the kick up the backside I need. 
Any advice greatly appreciated. I have 4.5 stone to lose to be in normal weight range. Thank you


----------



## Leadinglights (Aug 8, 2022)

You are not desperately far into the diabetic zone so some changes to our diet should have a good impact.
The problem with diet plans is everybody is different, in both their tastes and tolerance to carbohydrates but also their budget. 
However modifying what you currently have to reduce carbs and increase vegetables, salads, and base your meals on meat, fish, eggs, cheese, dairy and fruits like berries. So making better choices and cutting out things like cakes, biscuits, and sugary drinks including fruit juices is a good start.
Have a look at this link as there are some do's and don'ts and some meal suggestions which may help you. https://lowcarbfreshwell.co.uk/ It is a low carb approach which many have found successful in both losing weight and reducing blood glucose.
Some people also try low calorie or shakes based regimes to give them a kick start.


----------



## Kreator (Aug 8, 2022)

Hi and welcome!

I can recommend Roy Taylor's book - 'Life Without Diabetes' - I wouldn't recommend eating the book though!

Everyone has different likes / dislikes when it comes to food, so recommending an eating plan will be difficult, the book however explains very clearly what's happenning, and how to move forward...

12 week 800 Cal diet works for many, and Roy Taylor's book is based on his 'DiRECT' Trials...

Good luck you your journey, these forums have been and are a great help to many....


----------



## Portugal1000 (Aug 8, 2022)

Thank you. Lots of reading to do this lunchtime at work.


----------



## zuludog (Aug 8, 2022)

Go to the heading 'Living With Diabetes' on the Home Page of DUK, it tells you just about anything and everything you wish to know about diabetes
There are sections on eating with diabetes, weight loss, meal plans and so on

There are schemes and books about losing weight to control diabetes, these are two of the best known -

Life Without Diabetes by Roy Taylor
The Fast 800 by Michael Mosley

They both use diet schemes to give you a quick start to losing weight, and have meal plans

I have used Exante diet products which worked well enough, though there are others
Look through previous Threads & Posts in this weight loss section and you'll see what other people have achieved and how they have managed

Many people take diabetes as the motivation to lose weight, cut out processed & junk food, booze, eat more veg, do more exercise, and all the rest of the healthy stuff we hear about
We still have a few months of summer left, you could get some exercise just by walking around your local streets, footpaths, and back lanes, and build it up from there
You can just wear comfy trainers and casual clothes to start with, and see how you take to it 

Oh, and Good Luck!


----------

